# Nikon D50 -- shutter sticking



## pyropenguin (Apr 28, 2008)

I've had my D50 for close to two years now, and recently I've been running into a problem. I attended a car show recently where I took about 600 pictures in maybe 3 hours, and every hundred pictures or so, my shutter would stick open. It would stay that way until I press the button to take the picture again. That was last week, and today I took another 500 or so pictures at a race and it was doing the same thing. 

Is this something that can be fixed by having the camera cleaned up professionally, or should I start looking at a new body? Right now it doesn't matter much to me, but if I start shooting real events where that one lost picture can make a difference, I'm not going to be happy. 

Kyle


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 28, 2008)

How many shots has your camera taken?


----------



## ryan7783 (Apr 28, 2008)

From what I've read, you should have your camera cleaned by a professional, or clean it yourself if you're familiar, about once a year. Good hygiene isn't just for your person


----------



## pyropenguin (Apr 28, 2008)

asfixiate said:


> How many shots has your camera taken?


I'm gonna guess around 25,000.




ryan7783 said:


> From what I've read, you should have your camera cleaned by a professional, or clean it yourself if you're familiar, about once a year. Good hygiene isn't just for your person


This is probably my problem. In the whole time I've had it, I've never cleaned it. I feel so ashamed!


----------



## molsen (Apr 28, 2008)

yea get that thing cleaned man!  the d50 is an "entry-level" dslr, but it's still a GREAT camera.  take care of it and it'll take care of you


----------

